
The Capital One breach is more complicated than it looks - rahuldottech
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/31/20748886/capital-one-breach-hack-thompson-security-data
======
kjaftaedi
Possibly the worst article I've ever read.

An article full of speculation, without any speculation.

